# Sticky  Links to LGD's and other Guard Animals



## Fowler

Admin, Can we have these links posted as a sticky or sub-title site inorder for people to add links?

I have gathered some links from post's here and from my own research.
I think it would be helpful for people that are new to owning Guard Animals to have quick access to links, without having to go through all the post to find them.

Thank you for your consideration,


http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm

http://www.pacificsunalpacas.com/guardian_dogs/

http://www.sheepscreek.com/rural/pred.html

http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/companimals/guarddogs/guarddogs.htm

http://maremmaclub.com/

http://www.lgd.org/

http://kangalclub.com/

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/pdf/wildlife/COYOTES.PDF

http://www.nasrn.com/


----------



## wendle

Excellent idea! Thanks for sharing the links


----------



## Ross

Yup sharing info is what this place is all about. I'll send in a PM.


----------



## Fowler

Ross said:


> Yup sharing info is what this place is all about. I'll send in a PM.


Thanks Ross!!.....:nanner::banana::nanner::banana:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Here's another:

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/livestck.html


----------



## Fowler

Here's a link to a nice story about LGD's and what people will pay to have a grown one that is already trained.

http://www.countryworldnews.com/news-archives/ETX/2006/et0216dogs.php


http://www.sheep101.info/guarddogs.html

http://maplelanehomestead.com/dogs.html


----------



## Goatress

http://kangalmexico.wordpress.com/2010/07/15/basic-principals-of-kangal-dog-training/

Basic principles of Kangal training - excellent article although breed specific, can be applied somewhat to some other breeds as well.


http://cao-cousins.com/

CAO and Cousins magazine, very good source for breed related information.

http://mastines-espanoles.com/news.php

Int'l. forum for Spanish Mastiffs. Photos, info, some in Spanish but most in English.


----------



## Fowler

Llamas and donkeys as guardians, Links:

http://lostcreekllamas.com/guardianllamas.htm

http://www.sheep101.info/201/guardians.html

http://www.miniaturedonkeyassociation.com/downloads/LivestockGuardians.pdf

http://www.icelandicsheepworld.com/guarddonkeys.htm

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/guard.htm

http://predatorfriendly.org/how-to/guardian.html

http://hubpages.com/hub/Livestock-Guardian-Animals


----------



## Goatress

Two sources (based in Western US) to check out if you are looking for LGD's:

http://www.capitalpress.com

and

http://www.thefencepost.com


----------



## MonsterMalak

These are some links off my website that give info on the Turkish LGD's


Link to a research paper on LGD's with Large Predator pressure;  http://www.lordsofnature.org/documents/LivestockProtectionDogs.pdf

Websites to explain Turkish Dog breeds;
http://www.anatoliandog.org/isik-001.htm
http://www.anatoliandog.org/isik-006.htm
http://molosserdogs.com/content815.html
http://molosserdogs.com/content2570.html
http://kangal.ca/dogs-in-turkey/anatolian-shepherd-kangal-dog/
http://www.anatolianworld.com/Landrace_Viewpoint.htm

Good luck everyone.
Like all the info.


----------



## Ross

thought I'd bump this up so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## jersey girl

Goatress, really like the kangal mexico link. Lots of great information. The more I read of Kangals, the more I like them. I have to quit this or I will be bringing many dogs home from your house. Thanks for the info


----------



## Goatress

Another link concerning LGD's and also some info on the use of protective collars:

http://www.lordsofnature.org/documents/LivestockProtectionDogs.pdf


----------



## Fowler

Thought you might like this, I know I enjoyed it.

Great Pyrenees Club of southern Ontario

Here are real life accounts of the Great Pyrenees used as Livestock Guardian Dogs in the protection of reforestation workers and shepherds in the interior of British Columbia.

http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/livestock-guardian-dogs.html


----------



## Fowler

Maremmao Abruzzese

Helpful information link.
http://www.maremmano.com/train.htm


[youtube]UvmqBM04C40[/youtube]



[youtube]uNgf3qJY40E[/youtube]




[youtube]ZL3T__MCtMQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler

Maremma's guard penguins

http://www.abc.net.au/rural/content/2010/s2933996.htm


Very informative PDF file on training Livestock guarding dogs


http://www.feral.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Guardian-Dogs-web.pdf


----------



## PakistaniFarmer

I have written an article about Livestock Guardian Dogs.

http://pakagri.blogspot.com/2011/09/dog-best-friend-of-livestock-farmers.html


----------



## Goatress

http://www.livestockguardiandogs.com


----------



## Fowler

Here is a dog food comparision link. It's really informative.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Fowler

Informational links to feeding raw, myths and How a canine's stomach works:


http://www.darwinspet.com/transitioning-to-raw-food/

http://rawfed.com/myths/changed.html

http://www.seespotlivelonger.com/home/sll/page_50/description.html

http://petnutritioninfo.com/dog_digestive_system.htm

http://k9joy.com/dogarticles/stomach.php


----------



## Snow Leopard

:croc:AKA Kavkazskaya Ovcharka; Kawkasky Owtscharka; Kaukasische Schaferhund

Does anyone have have a reasonable source of these LSGs? 

Not interested in 2-3K pricetags or those raising for AKC show. In fact, AKC registration is a minus.

These dogs were originally bred to have one master and to attack all intruders not previously introduced to the dog by that master, when in the area to be protected, when elsewhere, approachable and friendly. Obviously not PC in USA or with AKC, but excellent for a back pasture LSG. Also good for family security in remote areas. 

That seems to mean imported pups only. Is there nyone here who has imported one or more, and has a source they can vouch for?


----------



## Goatress

Hi, Snow,

I've had a lot of experience importing a lot of dogs (10 and counting). I'd give you referrals but don't know any breeders of those dogs personally. My best recommendation for you would be to look up CAO & Cousins magazine, great publication out of EU in English. Many breeders of those dogs, advertise in there. See address below.

It is a great read btw, particularly I'd think you'd enjoy it because the focus is on the breeds you like. www.cao-cousins.com

Good luck.


----------



## Goatress

http://www.yorukanatolian.com/


----------



## jordan

Spanish Mastiff in the USA
http://spanishmastiffs.blogspot.com/2011/10/spanish-mastiff-in-us.html


----------



## Goatress

Based in Spain, this is not a fantasy blog or someone's private bash fest but a serious group of Spanish breeders who are determined to save the breed from people there (and here) who would turn it into exotic pets or show toys. I am proud to be affiliated with them and supporting their efforts, I'm sending them over information from here and working on good cooperation and communication with them. Please check it out. 

http://http://mastinesibericos.es/objetivos-del-grupo-ortros/


----------



## jordan

A wonderful forum and resource for Spanish Mastiff enthusiasts from around the world. Lots of information from people who own and live with the breed and about 20,000 Spanish Mastiff photo's to view. :goodjob:
http://www.mastines-espanoles.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum.php

Lois


----------



## Goatress

Although not common in most LGD breeds, HD DOES show up in many...Spanish Mastiffs are notorious for having it due to their great size and weight....also, its been found in Pyrenees and other breeds.

This is the database that shows who has HD certified their dog's hips in this country (USA). You'll note: only two Spanish Mastiffs in the database which is quite pathetic....:nono: Considering how long some have had the breed here and been breeding them.... My dogs will be showing up in it shortly as I run down the line and get them tested....good bad or ugly, I am making my dogs' hip testing results public. Have tossed down the gauntlet to other SM breeders in the US to do the same. We'll see how long it takes for anyone to accept the challenge and do it, but being how most breeders have not done it for the decade or so they've had SM's, not holding my breath. I am interested to hear also, if anyone else (breeders of other LGD breeds) here has tested their dogs hips, and how important is it to you? Your customers? 

I feel it is the least I can to show my commitment to putting out sound dogs. I also plan on doing my other breeds as well as time and money permit. But first, the Spanish Mastiffs.....as they are the most prone to this issue!

http://www.offa.org

I will be posting all my results on a page on my website specifically dedicated to health certifications, plus they'll be made public on the OFA database. Someone can TELL you they've certified their dogs hips but if you cannot find proof of it in this database, please note, they are lying to you. Same for Penn Hip Scores...if they can't show you the proof, they are blowing smoke up your tail....so be aware of that when a breeder claims they've tested their dogs' hips, ALWAYS demand proof. 

http://www.lgdnevada.com/Health_Certifications.php

We also have begun discussing the huge difference between actual x-ray certification (scientific proof of good or bad hips) and simple structural evaluations by judges (as they pertain to Spanish Mastiffs) on the Livestock Guardian Dogs Forum. They are NOT the same, and simple evaluation by visual inspection by a judge or someone who says they are qualified to judge dogs, should NEVER be accepted as proof of a dog not having HD. Quite the contrary!:

http://www.livestockguardiandogs.com/the-spanish-mastiff-mastin-espanol-t9.html


----------



## Goatress

Although not common in most LGD breeds, HD DOES show up in many...Spanish Mastiffs are notorious for having it due to their great size and weight....also, its been found in Pyrenees and other breeds.

This is the database that shows who has HD certified their dog's hips in this country (USA). You'll note: only two Spanish Mastiffs in the database which is quite pathetic....:nono: Considering how long some have had the breed here and been breeding them.... My dogs will be showing up in it shortly as I run down the line and get them tested....good bad or ugly, I am making my dogs' hip testing results public. Have tossed down the gauntlet to other SM breeders in the US to do the same. We'll see how long it takes for anyone to accept the challenge and do it, but being how most breeders have not done it for the decade or so they've had SM's, not holding my breath. I am interested to hear also, if anyone else (breeders of other LGD breeds) here has tested their dogs hips, and how important is it to you? Your customers? 

I feel it is the least I can to show my commitment to putting out sound dogs. I also plan on doing my other breeds as well as time and money permit. But first, the Spanish Mastiffs.....as they are the most prone to this issue!

http://www.offa.org

I will be posting all my results on a page on my website specifically dedicated to health certifications, plus they'll be made public on the OFA database. Someone can TELL you they've certified their dogs hips but if you cannot find proof of it in this database, please note, they are lying to you. Same for Penn Hip Scores...if they can't show you the proof, they are blowing smoke up your tail....so be aware of that when a breeder claims they've tested their dogs' hips, ALWAYS demand proof. 

http://www.lgdnevada.com/Health_Certifications.php

We also have begun discussing the huge difference between actual x-ray certification (scientific proof of good or bad hips) and simple structural evaluations by judges (as they pertain to Spanish Mastiffs) on the Livestock Guardian Dogs Forum. They are NOT the same, and simple evaluation by visual inspection by a judge or someone who says they are qualified to judge dogs, should NEVER be accepted as proof of a dog not having HD. Quite the contrary!:

http://www.livestockguardiandogs.com/the-spanish-mastiff-mastin-espanol-t9.html


----------



## Rock

Scientist catch up to Grandpa, 
"Hip dysplasia (HD) in dogs is affected to a larger degree than previously believed by the environment in which puppies grow up."
He said this from as early as I can remember 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120326112842.htm


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, I've been trying to find the Anatolian Shephard "breeder" in California. (I lost my hard drive and, with it, all my email messages and all computer files. I had been talking with her about purchasing an anatolian puppy. Now I'm trying to find her; so I can finalize the purchase. Hoping someone in here can help...though realize this is a little side trip from this thread.)


----------



## motdaugrnds

*Karakachan* 
You can check ou The Karakachan Dog Association of America (P.O. Box 16, Critz, VA 24082) for a Peter Houchin. He also went to Bulgaria to get the dogs for his breeders. Contact: [email protected]

Another source is: Cindy Kolb who, also, went to Bulgaria to get her breeders and is affiliated with the Karakachan Dog Association in Bulgaria. Contact: [email protected] 

Then there is, also, Phillip Sponenberg, a professor at the University who has bred Karakachans. Contact: [email protected] 

These are "reputable" Karakachan breeders that can be trusted; and their prices are reasonable.


----------

